# Are all the Suehiro stones splash and go? Can any be permasoaked?



## Smashmasta (Feb 28, 2019)

I'm looking to bring in some stones for my shop, and I'm looking into Suehiro stuff right now, mainly the Cerax line. I do NOT like splash and go stones at all. I get the appeal, they work for some, but not me. My stones won't be moving, so I don't need any S&G anyways. I like perma soakers because of the feedback they provide. For reference I love the Gesshin stones, best stones IMO. Does anyone know of any stones similar to the Gesshin permas? I've read both that the Cerax shouldn't be permasoaked, as well as that they can be, so I'm confused af. How are the Cerax (also what the heck the difference between the New Cerax and regular cerax?)? Thanks.


----------



## Smashmasta (Feb 28, 2019)

Also does anyone have any insights (or know of a conslidated summary, so I don't have to go fetching info on every single stone) on Suehiro's "stones for professionals" eg, rikka, ouka, shiramine, etc, including the red 1000 grit bricks? I'm lazy, I know...


----------



## Matus (Feb 28, 2019)

Have a look here:
https://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/attachments/soaking-chart-91-1-pdf.25529/


----------



## Knife2meatu (Feb 28, 2019)

The Cerax, New Cerax & 'Suehiro's "stones for professionals" eg, rikka, ouka, shiramine, etc, including the red 1000 grit bricks' can all be permasoaked.



Matus said:


> Have a look here:
> https://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/attachments/soaking-chart-91-1-pdf.25529/



I believe that chart may be wrong about the Super Stones; I'm not sure why they couldn't be permasoaked, with the usual precautions applicable to resinoid stones.


----------



## galvaude (Feb 28, 2019)

The only Suehiro I have is the Rika 5000 from the traditional line. It has been constantly permasoaked for 2.5 years. No ill effects. The stone has amazing feel, muddy and silky and absolutely no loading at all. Finishes more like a 3000 which for me is a plus.

I too read from a few sources that you should not permasoak the cerax stones but never read any clear reasons why. One day I will get one just to try, i pretty sure they can be soaked for a long time.


----------



## Michi (Feb 28, 2019)

Here are two videos you can watch. They show the Cerax 1000 and the Rika 5000 after having been soaked overnight:


----------



## Smashmasta (Feb 28, 2019)

Awesome. Got all I need to know - thank you!


----------



## K813zra (Mar 1, 2019)

I don't perma soak anything but fwiw the Debado (SNE) stones also respond well to a medium soak. In fact, I would consider it a requirement. A bit on the pricey side but they are good stones with great feedback.


----------



## Cyrilix (Mar 1, 2019)

Matus said:


> Have a look here:
> https://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/attachments/soaking-chart-91-1-pdf.25529/


Nothing on the Kitayama 8k, despite it being such a popular stone?


----------



## galvaude (Mar 1, 2019)

Just want to add that if you are looking for a permasoak combo the bester 1000 feels very good and aggressive and goes perfectly well with the Rika 5000. Mine have been soaking together (with other stones) for a very long time and I reall like this combo. The 1200 is more popular but I never used it.


----------

